# Grain Per L Volume / 1000 Cm2



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

Hi Guys,

Just trying to work some numbers out for a hopper idea i have. 

I have a wicked idea for a grain mill hopper thats very no-fuss, ultra cheap, rather durable, hides away nicely and best of all requires almost no work to build and easily mountable, just wanting to get some ideas for the size i need to go for.

I usually brew 5-6kg batches with my current efficiency and I'm interested to know how many grams of grain you can fit into a 1L jug to see if my idea fits.

Anyone willing to get these figures for me?


If you are wondering, my plan was to use a 14L dust bin from IKEA (3 bucks) they are rather thick Polypropylene plastic and very durable as i have 3 of them already around the house. http://www.ikea.com/au/en/catalog/products/90096418

The plan was to mount some bolts thru the underside of the baseplate, drill a couple of holes thru the base of the bin to slip the bolts thru and cut a slot for the grain to enter the mill. 

To mount it, i simply let the hopper rest ontop of the mill while the bolts hold it steady. That way it can be broken up at the end of the session if required and slots together nicely all into a pickle bucket. Depending on the diameter and depth of the pickle bucket, it may be bolted on permanently.

Thaughts?


----------



## brettprevans (19/11/09)

Topic - Replying to Grain Per L Volume / *1000 Cm2*

there's a 1000 citymorgue2's (CM2)    

sorry couldnt help it.

sounds good in theory/ draw some piccy's up and post them. my home made hopper for my MM2 is a pittiful excuse. so id be interested


----------



## matho (19/11/09)

i got told by my lhbs that its about 600g per litre but haven't tried it my self , i just made a hopper with a volume of 9l which seems to hold a standard batch


----------



## RdeVjun (19/11/09)

About 600g/L for whole grain, obviously there will be differing densities with different malts, but that figure should be good enough.

Oh and CM2, you beat me- that's what I was thinking!!

Edit: Sorry I meant to mention, I measured this directly with some BB Ale, but I've found similar values before.


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/11/09)

Have my mill set up like this http://hyperfox.info/webalbum03/index.html

The 15L water bottle easily accommodates 5-6kg

From my notes and fairly crappy memory it was near capacity with 8.5kg of grain in it

So I'd guess ~1.7 litres per kilo

Cheers


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/11/09)

Interesting idea 4*

Based on some pneumatic conveying data i have here on my desk, barley is listed with the following characteristics:

Specific volume weight: 690kg/m3

Extrapolating from this, i get 690gms per litre of volume. Hence you 'bin' would hold 9.66 kg.

Interesting idea, my only concern is the flat bottom of bin, would not see some grain sitting in the bottom and not dropping directly in the slot?

Cheers SJ

edit: some people think/type faster than me!!!!


----------



## Cortez The Killer (19/11/09)

And when you invert 1.7 you get 0.588

Cheers


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/11/09)

Looking further into my information, malt is listed at 0.54kg per litre, so based on what people have posted above, i would allow for about 0.6kg per litre.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

Thanks for the quick responses there guys 



citymorgue2 said:


> Topic - Replying to Grain Per L Volume / *1000 Cm2*
> there's a 1000 citymorgue2's (CM2)



I was waiting for that one 



Supra-Jim said:


> Interesting idea, my only concern is the flat bottom of bin, _*would not see some grain sitting in the bottom and not dropping directly in the slot?*_



Theres nothing a little jiggle of the bucket wont fix at the end of the crushing sequence 

L33t example Diagram from k1ller M$Paint $k1llz


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/11/09)

Looks good. Bulk buy on these bins? And if you were running the BB, would we get a choice of colours?  

Cheers SJ


----------



## raven19 (19/11/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Looking further into my information, malt is listed at 0.54kg per litre, so based on what people have posted above, i would allow for about 0.6kg per litre.



Sounds about right to me also. 25kg sack of grain 'just' fits into the 47L tubs from the big green shed (still in the grain sack though), hence some air spaces in the corners.

I also did some measuring of specialty grains to see what kind of containers I will need to get to keep them secure. I was leaning towards a 2L container for every 1kg of spec maly I ordered... yet to buy the containers though - all grains still in plastic vac sealed bags!


----------



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Looks good. Bulk buy on these bins? And if you were running the BB, would we get a choice of colours?
> Cheers SJ



Was just having a think, i hope the dimensions of the mill is wide enough to allow the bin to rest ontop of the mill, otherwise i will need to fabricate a lid/base for the bucket too.


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/11/09)

Simple, two cicles cut from ply. One the same size as the base of the hopper/ikea bin, and one to sit on top of the pickle bucket. Handfull of bolts to hold it all together.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

I was thinking a sleeve/lid that covers the mill sides from spraying grain everywhere if its top mounted and provides a place to mount the hopper on with a slit cut out for feeding the grain. You could also leave a fine space between the lid and the hopper so you can accomodate a trapdoor.

When you begin to turn the mill over you can remove it to get the grain falling in. Ive got a few ideas


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/11/09)

hmmm getting complicated now!! 

Cheers SJ


----------



## Fourstar (19/11/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> hmmm getting complicated now!!
> 
> Cheers SJ




Bahhhhh, no where near as complicated as having to building a hopper.


----------



## crozdog (19/11/09)

Hi guys,

personally i'd prefer a sloped base / sides fo once you pour the grain in you don't have to bother with shaking the bin around to get the last bits into the mill.

I've posted this document before but think it's a brilliant idea for a hopper especially if you're a tooltard cause it only needs a couple of straight cuts to make. It dismantles to store flat and can be scaled up to suit individual setups. note i found it on the net somewhere and didn't record which site. I also must not I haven't got around to build one yet.

View attachment hopper.doc


----------



## QldKev (19/11/09)

Easy way to feed the remaining grain is a 100mm paintbrush. I use it on mine and for an item that I use to crush about 1 batch of grain a week I can't be bothered perfecting the hopper.

QldKev


----------



## Supra-Jim (19/11/09)

Paintbrush is a nice idea Kev.

Cheers SJ


----------



## RobW (19/11/09)

crozdog said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> personally i'd prefer a sloped base / sides fo once you pour the grain in you don't have to bother with shaking the bin around to get the last bits into the mill.
> 
> ...



I made that hopper for my monster mill and it was dead easy, works well.

One tip though - make a cardboard one first. 

That way you make all the mistakes before you cut the MDF. :lol:


----------

